# How much space left?



## BigJoeJ956 (Apr 16, 2005)

Is there a way I can tell how much space I have left on my series 3? On my series 2 I just used the Recently Deleted floder but series 3 dosent it have it. 


Thanks for the help


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BigJoeJ956 said:


> Is there a way I can tell how much space I have left on my series 3? On my series 2 I just used the Recently Deleted floder but series 3 dosent it have it.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Its more like Recently Deleted + Suggestions. If you let it fill up with suggestions, you can tell how much space you have by looking at that until recently deleted is added. However, when you are talking about analog and digital recordings, determining how many hours you have left is not really possible.


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

Galeon, as an example, can approximate free space when you tell it how much space you have total. Of course, without tivotogo, it can't actually get this from the S3


----------



## BigJoeJ956 (Apr 16, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Its more like Recently Deleted + Suggestions. If you let it fill up with suggestions, you can tell how much space you have by looking at that until recently deleted is added. However, when you are talking about analog and digital recordings, determining how many hours you have left is not really possible.


Any idea when there gonna do a update and what they do?
To early to tell right?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Now this is starting to look like a regular TiVo forum


----------



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

BigJoeJ956 said:


> Any idea when there gonna do a update and what they do?
> To early to tell right?


last i heard, november should have kidzone, recently deleted, etc. no word on MRV, TTG or eSATA.


----------



## BigJoeJ956 (Apr 16, 2005)

mikebridge said:


> last i heard, november should have kidzone, recently deleted, etc. no word on MRV, TTG or eSATA.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## g808 (Sep 14, 2006)

Darn, I was looking for this too. Even my HTPC can approximate the recording time left for both SD and HD. Hopefully, TiVo can get to this sooner than later although I'm sure they have bigger issues on the 'to-do' list.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Why can't TiVo just enable a disk space used/free space meter?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

headless chicken said:


> Why can't TiVo just enable a disk space used/free space meter?


Because they don't want to.


----------



## pinballfan (Oct 2, 2001)

headless chicken said:


> Why can't TiVo just enable a disk space used/free space meter?


Because lots of people will complain when they think it is misleading (too high or too low).


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

headless chicken said:


> Why can't TiVo just enable a disk space used/free space meter?


This question should be at the top of the FAQ. The answer is:

*Because there's a "decision maker" employed at TiVo who is depriving a village somewhere of its idiot.*

TiVo desperately needs two added capabilities:

1) display how much disk space each recording is taking

2) display how much free disk space is left

With those two pieces of information there are many many many questions and complaints in this forum that could be easily answered. Without that information we need to resort to crude workarounds like counting how many suggestions the box has recorded.


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> display how much disk space each recording is taking


Recent software on the S2 does this on the program info page. We're just waiting for it to make it back into the S3 code branch (along with kidzone, etc etc)

Chris.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> 2) display how much free disk space is left


When talking about the S3, this part becomes much more complicated and less useful. Because of all of the different types of recordings (4 analog settings, and digital), having this information isn't very informative with regards to how much recording space you have left. Plus, the whole point of TiVo is, you don't have to deal with what needs to be deleted. While, a lot of people want their TiVo to show them more information, I think TiVo is trying to keep the information overload to the user to a minimum.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> TiVo desperately needs two added capabilities:
> 
> 1) display how much disk space each recording is taking
> 
> ...


IT MAKES NO DIFFERENCE. Stop being so frikkin' anal retentive. The only reason to know the exact space left at any given moment in time is so you can know the exact space left.

Gah.


----------



## SeanTivo (Sep 13, 2006)

headless chicken said:


> Why can't TiVo just enable a disk space used/free space meter?


Echostar has a patent on that.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

Remaining disk space is sorta worthless if your Tivo is going around and auto-downloading recommendations for you.

Only if it records what you specify and nothing else can accurate measures of disk space be made... or if it ignore the recommendations, but then it just gets confusing for people.

Keep it simple, record until it disappears and set retention options if you're afraid it'll poof before you get to it!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

eisenb11 said:


> Keep it simple, record until it disappears and set retention options if you're afraid it'll poof before you get to it!


Exactly! If there is a show you don't want to delete - set it to not delete. And if you're worried about some show next week that might not be recorded, look in the To Do list, which along with the messages that pops up elsewhere (when you're low on space and set a recording, it will tell you which shows it might have to delete earlier than expected, IIRC) is a much more accurate indicator of what will and what won't be recorded.

A FSI is useless and will not improve anything. "I checked last week and the FSI said I had 5 hours left, why didn't it record tonight's show? Oh... I forgot, it had 6 hours of recordings already scheduled between then and today..."

EDIT: now that I think about it, there is one FSI function that would be cooler, and slightly less useless.  That would be if you could type in a date and time and it would return the hours and minutes available in the default recording quality at that time. Let's say I wanted to leave town for two weeks and find out if all my shows would be recorded. I could then put in "10/5/2006 6:00 PM" and it would tell me how much space there would be left at that time, based on the currently scheduled recordings, and also tell me which if any shows that are and will be recorded might be deleted between now and then.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Sorry, I want FSI and no amount of "spin" or excuses will convince me otherwise. Give me what I want, stop trying to me me why it's so complicated or why I don't need it.

Businesses exist to serve people's *wants*, not needs. If we want to discusss what most people need, then:

1) a roof
2) clean water
3) a bag of rice every month
4) a bag of beans every month
5) heat source for cooking #2 + #3 + #4

should cover most of the needs!

But even if I had FSI it would only be for a future S3 purchase. Most of my DVRs are DirecTiVo and I'll never see any improvements in those.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

MickeS said:


> A FSI is useless and will not improve anything.


Says you. I, on the other hand, can think of many ways to utilize this feature. Your loyalty to TiVo has left you quite blindsighted.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

eisenb11 said:


> Remaining disk space is sorta worthless if your Tivo is going around and auto-downloading recommendations for you.


That is absolutely not true. Suggestions are only recorded when their is disk space. And they do not count towards the disk space used because they are deleted automatically to make room for any recording that needs it. In fact, suggestions are a decent indicator of how much space you have left.


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

Just some sort of estimate would be nice.  It doesn't need to be as "accurate" as galleon. I'm thinking of something along the lines of my car when the yellow light comes on and says "Hey dummy, time to get gas". Except maybe the Tivo Guy on the Now Playing list can turn yellow


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

If Motorola can implement it on a crappy DCT3412, TiVo should be able to do it. Theirs is simple. You have 46% of free space left. Accurate or not, it won't record if there is not enough space for the recording. This one has been begged for since the first TiVo was ever bought. They haven't done it until now, my guess is it won't ever happen.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

fergiej said:


> If Motorola can implement it on a crappy DCT3412, TiVo should be able to do it. Theirs is simple. You have 46% of free space left.


And what good does it do to know that?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The good that it does, and I use a similar functionality on my Toshiba XS32 *ALL THE TIME*, is to tell me if there's enough space to record the things before I get home/plan to watch something.

If there *isn't* enough room, I will delete something from the recorder, dub to DVD, or lower the recording quality of the future recordings.

But on the Tivo, it's a lot more complicated. I have Suggestions turned on, since that's the only vague FSI that's there. So I count up the (time of) the suggestions, plus any shows I have recently deleted (i.e. "I just deleted an hour long show, so I have another hour of free space").. and look at the To Do list. If there is more stuff to record than time I have left, I delete something from Now Playing.. or delete something from the To Do list.. wait a while .. check the To Do list again to make sure something else hasn't filled the spot..

Simply having a FSI would make this much easier. I WOULD have everything as Save Until I Delete *IF* the Tivo would update the To Do list essentially instantaneously. e.g. 100% full Tivo at 7:58 pm, I delete a show.. now it can record something at 8pm.

But it doesn't do that, so I "risk" a large portion of my shows. (In fact, now that we're back in the TV season, tonight's the first time in a while that I am at risk of having some shows go away.) I do have upgraded Tivos BTW, and I *do* catch up, so it's not like I'm always recording way more than I'll ever watch. It just comes in faster than I can watch in spurts, especially at the beginning of the season when I want to check out a lot of new shows.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

With all the stuff Tivo has to work on for the S3, I consider a FSI way down at the bottom of the list, and I would encourage them to spend zero time working on it.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

mattack said:


> The good that it does, and I use a similar functionality on my Toshiba XS32 *ALL THE TIME*, is to tell me if there's enough space to record the things before I get home/plan to watch something.
> 
> If there *isn't* enough room, I will delete something from the recorder, dub to DVD, or lower the recording quality of the future recordings.
> 
> ...


Since you are obviously not using the auto-delete functionality, set everything as "Save Until I Delete", then it will tell you everytime you set a recording whether it will have room for it or not (no need to look in the To Do list 2 minutes before a show starts). The real problem for you seem to be that you can't decide how to prioritize recordings until you are faced with the decision to delete, thus you are incapable of letting the TiVo delete based on your preset priorities. I don't know why so many people seem to have that problem.

I think TiVo should put in a FSI just to stop the complaining.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

I get so tired of people telling us we don't need a FSI. If YOU don't need one, that's great, that's one less thing your TiVo doesn't do that you wish it did. 

To those who claim FSI's are too confusing for the average Joe to use, please post one - ONE - example of this mass confusion from any other web forum. ReplayTV has a FSI. To date the number of people that have reported being confused by its display is exactly zero. And that number is not likely to change any time soon  

To those who say use SUID, you know the shortcomings of doing that, and really, really it's o.k. if some of us would prefer to not live with them. I don't care if I don't have your support, but please, please stop trying to tell me how I should be using my TiVo. Please stop trying to tell me that TiVo doesn't need or can't implement this feature that EVERY OTHER DVR has. 

Thanks.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Crrink said:


> To those who claim FSI's are too confusing for the average Joe to use, please post one - ONE - example of this mass confusion from any other web forum. ReplayTV has a FSI. To date the number of people that have reported being confused by its display is exactly zero. And that number is not likely to change any time soon
> 
> To those who say use SUID, you know the shortcomings of doing that, and really, really it's o.k. if some of us would prefer to not live with them. I don't care if I don't have your support, but please, please stop trying to tell me how I should be using my TiVo. Please stop trying to tell me that TiVo doesn't need or can't implement this feature that EVERY OTHER DVR has.
> 
> Thanks.


What are the shortcomings of SUID in the example I replied to above?

I'm not saying it's confusing for the "average Joe" - I'm saying that other than as a meaningless indicator that is completely irrelevant for anyone with half a brain, it's useless.   Seriously... the only thing it's good for is to give a user a false sense of control. Like I said, TiVo should put one in there just to stop the complaining. Then all those who can't stand to not know that "27 hours and 36 minutes remaining at this moment" would be happy.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

For all you brainiacs who don't think I need FSI, here is a post of mine from a while ago:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4059022&&#post4059022

I believe that having both FSI and an indication of how much space each recording takes would really help me diagnose my problem.

Got any bright ideas other than telling me to buy another disk drive?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Gregor said:


> With all the stuff Tivo has to work on for the S3, I consider a FSI way down at the bottom of the list, and I would encourage them to spend zero time working on it.


Sorry, the TiVo "zero time" list is full of things they are already obviously spending "zero time" on, such as eSata and MRV and TTG and TTCB and recording from QAM without cablecards and countless other things I've forgotten to mention.

You'd think they could implement FSI just to avoid twiddling their thumbs for eight hours a day.


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Sorry, the TiVo "zero time" list is full of things they are already obviously spending "zero time" on, such as eSata and MRV and TTG and TTCB


Exactly how did _YOU_ come to this conclusion? When TivoPony and Jerry have mentioned time and again that these items are being worked on. MRV and TTG are Cablelabs issues. Not TiVo ones. It has been stated tiome and agan that TiVo is working very hard with Cablelabs to get a working solution in place. eSATA will happen very soon as well (time is unknown by us, but it is coming). APparently you must have some insight into the inner workings of thee TiVo corporation.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Everything I said 7.5 months ago still applies. S3 still doesn't have eSATA (except maybe thru hacks) or MRV or TTG orr TTCB or recording from QAM without cablecards.

The 8.3 software release seems to be buggy.

And, as keywst69 points out, still no free space indicator.

So, WTF has TiVo "software engineering" been doing for the last 7.5 months, other than fixing a few bugs while introducing a few others?


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

I guess you haven't seen this breaking news . . . How to activate eSATA port on TiVo Series 3 (is this considered a hack?!?)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

keywest69 said:


> So... What the hell is so hard about letting people know how much free space is on the disk?? I'll even give you the PSEUDO CODE for free, you obnoxious TIVO Programmers:


Where to begin, where to begin?

First, you're an idiot. Sorry, no polite way to put it. If one records HD content on an S3, which is 90% of what I do, your programming doesn't appear to work, since you only coded for analog. So, let's call that idiot strike one.

The TiVo sucks because of this one missing feature? You waste our time with a bold, italicized rant about how bad this POS machine is because of one feature? At least we all know what is the single most important, drop-dead key feature *you must have* in a DVR--a FSI. Let's call that idiot strike two.

TiVo software has a recently deleted folder. This can work decently well as a FSI. It was even mentioned in *the very first post* in this thread as being a wished for upgrade at the time. Well, it's been here for months, which is why this thread was dead & gone before you revived it. Hmm, in my generosity, I'll call that strike three.

Please tell me you're outa here!


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

keywest69 said:


> *TIVO sucks so bad!!!!!!* <- If I could flash this, I would!
> 
> blah, blah, blah...
> 
> In closing, AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!! TIVO SUCKS!


How much fun are we going to have with this one?

Look keywest69, come onto the site and ask about options for a free space indicator. I have one. Would you like to know how to get one for free?

Ask, you don't even have to say please, and I'll supply you the link - rant like an idiot and I hope no-one gives you the link! :down:

2nd post-same rant
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5124071#post5124071


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I think it's time to hit - Report Post. I think this jerk needs to be kicked off the boards!!!


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

keywest69 said:


> You're a RUDE PIG. I only discussed one missing function... There are several that make TIVO a piece of crap compared to ReplayTV. As for "Coding for analog" I don't know what the hell you're talking about and obviously neither do you.


You're obviously new here. If you want to get along and have a meaningful discussion, stop with the foul language and the name calling.

By "coding for analog" he means that your code is set up to calculate the space remaining based on analog recordings of varying quality. Unfortunately for you, the vast majority of recordings that most S3's make are digital recordings that don't have the quality settings because they are directly copied to the hard drive.

So, it looks like you have a little bit of learning to do along with that attitude adjustment.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

keywest69 said:


> OHH! So SCARED! If anyone should be reported it's you "people". You the arrogant ass and your bud calling me a "three strike" IDIOT.
> 
> I hope your TIVOs get a power surge and FRY!


Try acting like an adult and we'll treat you like one.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Seriously, why did you come here and rant like a loon? People treat others like they are treated. If you don't like the TiVo then go on Ebay and by another beloved ReplayTV and be happy. At the rate you're going you will have a stroke. Chill out man!

Do you suffer from road rage too? Relax a little before you blow up.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

keywest69 said:


> *In short.... What an ass! How's that for "Asking nice".*


You can't read or comprehend.

I said "Ask, you don't even have to say please". Nowhere did I say you had to ask nice.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

keywest69 said:


> My ReplayTV of 8 years finally died (RIP old friend!) and I had to buy this piece of crap TIVO. Oh how I wish that ReplayTV had a better marketing scheme. Then I wouldn't have to put up with such crap and I could just go out and buy another ReplayTV!!!!


Click here to get your salvation - no more TiVo - Just another ReplayTV for you.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

rdrrepair said:


> I think it's time to hit - Report Post. I think this jerk needs to be kicked off the boards!!!


That was fast - looks like he's gone. Thanks mother!


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh well . . . I guess fun time is over now


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

juanian said:


> Oh well . . . I guess fun time is over now


Since it looks like all of his posts have been deleted, it looks like you were right.

Pity, with a little better attitude the guy might have gotten some help.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

GoHokies! said:


> Since it looks like all of his posts have been deleted, it looks like you were right.


I guess I missed all the excitement. I only see the quotes, not his original posts. Must've been fun. 

Oh, and I have a UPS on my S3, so no "_I hope your TIVOs get a power surge and FRY!_" for me. :up:


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

GoHokies! said:


> Pity, with a little better attitude the guy might have gotten some help.


I don't think he wanted help. I think he wanted to come here and vent explode.

It's a shame that some people come onto this site and they start cursing and using the Lord's name in vain in his first post. We didn't do anything to him, what was his problem?

I couldn't believe the 15 paragraph rant about a silly FSI. That is a customer that I would be happy about loosing. You couldn't please a loon like that if you gave him everything. I hoped they banned his IP from showing up here again. Imagine getting kicked off of a board after only 7 post?

I remember reading somewhere once that about 5% of repeat service customers will account for something like 80% of your headaches. That guy has a serious problem and no amount of typing would have helped him.


----------

